# Froglet still has tail and jumped out of the water?!!??



## qwank (Sep 27, 2012)

My frog got his front legs about 5 days ago and still has a long tail. my girlfriend just called me and said when she came home today the frog is out of the water. is he ok? I thought he wouldn't jump out until the tail was completely gone. Should I have her put him back in the water or will he drown? 

it's an azureus

Thanks


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats!

Can you give us an approx measurement of the tail? In my experience (which isn't very much), I have noticed that all (six) of my first azureus tads morphed out with a little bit of tail left, usually about a centimeter long.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

That is normal. Most tads will come out of the water with a tail. He won't eat until the tail is gone, so no need to start feeding. Congrats


----------



## qwank (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

All you can do is watch him. Don't force him back in the water. At some point evolution has to run the course. Clearly he crawled out on his own, some never crawl out. This is the sucky part of waiting and watching.


----------



## qwank (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. He's alive so I guess he's doing what he's supposed to do


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Perfectly normal. The tail will be absorbed in a few days.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

As others have stated it is normal. While not darts, I've had Leopard frog and Tree frog tadpoles come out with pretty much their entire tail


----------

